# Mystery tool



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone know what this thing is I got at an estate sale of a woodworker.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I know one thing....it sure is ugly.:laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't have the faintest clue. I hope niki doesn't see it, he will figure out a way to use it as counterweight on some sort of automatic power cord retractor or something :laughing:.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*It looks*

like it just might be a partical board magnet.

Ed


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

I was leaning toward the prototype of the " thingamahjig":icon_smile:


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

It looks like something they use to install wood flooring in the old days to force the tongue and groves togeather.

Bruce.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## jemmy (Aug 17, 2007)

bigredc said:


> Does anyone know what this thing is I got at an estate sale of a woodworker.


hi there, my GEUSS = some can of tool for cutting/working with leather,:confused1: .
Jemmy.


----------



## bigmikeb (Dec 26, 2007)

It's a cut off tool that fit into the frame of the machine that turned the stock against the small blades mounted on it. I had a relative that had one in his barn years ago.


----------



## Jimmy Walker (Dec 23, 2007)

I was going to say a rudder for a duck's cudootle... 

Jimmy


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Some day someone wil need this thing and I will have the last one. And I'm going to get rich.:laughing:


----------



## dski9112 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a tool that I cannot figure out what it is. It looks like maybe a saw guide but I'm not sure. The only thing it has on is C&H Manufacturing Super deluxe Model CHN 4060-B. If anyone knows what this is please let me know.


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

a nut cracker??


----------



## BuckeyeHughes (Feb 17, 2008)

stuart said:


> a nut cracker??


Are you willing to test this theory?:whistling2:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

loll


----------



## talkingamoeba (Mar 29, 2008)

Finger-nail clipper prototype?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I believe it's the 19th century version of a paper weight that sears and Robuck used to sell.


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

how about a can opener....lol reaching for straws...lol


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

looks like part of the lathe used to cut roll up blinds to length


----------

